# How often do you clean your guns?



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

Every now and then my dad will dig out his 22 rifle for some reason or another and shoot it. Usually it goes years between shots, so he always cleaned it before he put it away. It didn't matter if he only fired 1 round, he cleaned it before he put it away.

When I got my first gun I guess I inherited that from him. I fire my guns a lot more often then he does, but still not every day, usually not even every day, sometimes it's months 

Since I never know how long it will be before I fire one again, I always clean it before I put it away. It doesn't matter if I fire 10 rounds or 1000, I still clean it.

I hear of some people who will let their guns go through thousands of rounds without cleaning it, but I'm not sure that I trust that. I mean if I can pick up a clean gun and fire 1000 rounds through it without needing to clean it, that's great, but where is the breaking point? 1001, 1010? I guess I'm of the opinion that since I know it works perfectly when clean, I should keep it clean.

Overkill?


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I'm like you. I run a boresnake through the barrel after every shooting. My safe guns I clean and lubricate about twice a year if I haven't shot them. My CCW, I lubricate once an month in summer, and every 3 months in winter. I run a boresnake through after every shooting. Has worked good for me.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I clean mine when I first get home after a range session - doesn't matter how many or how few rounds I fired. I know some of the plastic fantastic guns don't necessarily need to be cleaned everytime, but I prefer to do it. Also, I reoil the rails on my guns about 1x a month (even when not being fired)


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

After every time I shoot , no exceptions.Then it doesn't dawn on you 3 weeks/3 months later you forgot to clean them.......

My CCW I clean once a week(lint etc etc)


----------



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

Hmm... I've gotta be stranger than some of you guys. Does anybody else keep a spreadsheet recording every time you shoot your gun? 

Since I've owned them I can tell you exactly how many and what brand of ammo I shot, where I shot it, and if I cleaned it afterwards.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Last year I started keeping track of the shots I fired. I flipped my gun collection to all new guns, so I was able to do it. I do it in Microsoft Word, not a spreadsheet. But I track the date, the # of rounds, any hollow points, and any issues, if any.


----------



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah, unfortunately all of mine were bought used except for my PT92, but I can still keep track of all the rounds that I've put through them.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

after every use collectables twice yearly inspections every three monthes.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I take a max of three guns with me most of the time. I could not sleep if I went to bed and left them dirty. To me it tells a lot about a man in the way he treats his guns, dogs, & kids.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't clean mine as often as I should. I think I've only broken down my Bersa for a real good cleaning once. The other two... I try to clean them once a month, but sometimes I just don't. The Sig really should be cleaned more often since I carry it daily and I get dust bunnies in there. I just... don't.

However... if I am overly stressed out and can't afford ammo, the guns get the spa treatment! LOL! Anyone else find cleaning your guns to be a little (or a lot) relaxing? Had this conversation at work a few days ago and we thought we were the only crazy ones until we admitted it. So I'm curious.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> I don't clean mine as often as I should. I think I've only broken down my Bersa for a real good cleaning once. The other two... I try to clean them once a month, but sometimes I just don't. The Sig really should be cleaned more often since I carry it daily and I get dust bunnies in there. I just... don't.
> 
> However... if I am overly stressed out and can't afford ammo, the guns get the spa treatment! LOL! Anyone else find cleaning your guns to be a little (or a lot) relaxing? Had this conversation at work a few days ago and we thought we were the only crazy ones until we admitted it. So I'm curious.


I find it kinda relaxing but I also find it like doing my dishes(I live alone),I usually put that off till I got no clean silverware:mrgreen:


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I clean mine every time I shoot, as soon as I get back from the range. I am also one of those people that keep track of how many rounds I've fired in all the guns I have bought new since 1992.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I do not use black powder or corrosive powder/primers so I clean my guns when I get a









Regards,

Richard


----------



## skifiend (May 30, 2006)

If I'm bored I'll clean my guns, regardless of shots fired...or not fired. It's relaxing for me.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Nathan Plemons said:


> Hmm... I've gotta be stranger than some of you guys. Does anybody else keep a spreadsheet recording every time you shoot your gun?
> 
> Since I've owned them I can tell you exactly how many and what brand of ammo I shot, where I shot it, and if I cleaned it afterwards.


I am just the opposite. I lube more often than I clean. I shoot mainly Glocks and clean them maybe once every six months or so. My Kahr is newer, but I haven't cleaned it in two or three months. The KelTec pocket gun gets wiped down weekly, but really cleaned only occasionally. I shoot a lot, so the guns are pretty cruddy, but they still work fine. If I relied on a 1911 for defense, I'd clean it more often.

I don't remember the last time I cleaned my M4gery, but it still works well. The 870 maybe saw a rag through the bore after last dove season. I did shoot some semi-corrosive Korean ammo through my Garand on Memorial Day, so that got cleaned right away. I think I squirted some Break-Free into a couple of .22s last year.

I live in the very dry Southwest, and so rust isn't really a problem here.

I have no idea exactly how many rounds I have fired through my guns. For the Glocks it is in the tens of thousands. In the thousands for the Kahr and getting near a thousand for the KelTec.

When and if any of them break, I'll just get a new one. <shrug>

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

Every time they get shot, they get cleaned.

I also bring only two or three guns to the range per visit.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I clean my handguns every 200-300 rounds. That usually means after each range trip.....

My shotguns (hunting and skeet) get cleaned every 500 unless they get wet........


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Clean them regulary after each use :smt068


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I clean mine after trip to the range no matter how few or how many rounds went through it. My carry gun gets cleaned weekly. 

I also keep an Excel spread sheet to tell me date, number of rounds, type of ammo, and any problems.


----------



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

It looks like everybody has a system that works for them. I'd say with the modern significantly less corrosive ammo that exists these days my practices might be a little overkill. Being said I believe I'll continue right along with what I'm doing. I've never had a gun fail to function because it was too clean!


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I clean my pistols after every time I shoot. I clean my AK and Shotty every few months. Clean mosin after every outing seeing as how I shoot corrosive ammo.


----------



## blackice (May 11, 2006)

I clean all my guns...very time I shoot.

And every 3 months all my guns get a thorough cleaning!!!


----------



## Whittey (May 8, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> I am just the opposite. I lube more often than I clean. I shoot mainly Glocks and clean them maybe once every six months or so. My Kahr is newer, but I haven't cleaned it in two or three months. The KelTec pocket gun gets wiped down weekly, but really cleaned only occasionally. I shoot a lot, so the guns are pretty cruddy, but they still work fine. If I relied on a 1911 for defense, I'd clean it more often.
> 
> I don't remember the last time I cleaned my M4gery, but it still works well. The 870 maybe saw a rag through the bore after last dove season. I did shoot some semi-corrosive Korean ammo through my Garand on Memorial Day, so that got cleaned right away. I think I squirted some Break-Free into a couple of .22s last year.
> 
> ...


I'm with you. I don't clean 'em unless they start showing the need for it. I do tend to wipe them down with a silicon rag when i'm done though. I've got over 3000 rounds through my ruger .22, my xd40 and xd45 without cleaning. I've only got about 1400 through my Taurus 627 and the brass isn't quite falling out like it used to. Probably clean that up one of these months. The long guns are on a per-gun basis. I keep cleaning my 1894 without shooting it, my FAL whenever I shoot it, my shotguns rarely if ever and my HiPoint never. When they fail, i'll clean 'em. Otherwise they're fine (I don't shoot corrosive).

-=Whittey=-


----------



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

Whittey said:


> When they fail, i'll clean 'em. Otherwise they're fine (I don't shoot corrosive).


I don't know if I could do that. My luck it will fail when I need it most. Of course in an ideal world, I'll never need it at all.


----------



## blackice (May 11, 2006)

Nathan Plemons said:


> I don't know if I could do that. My luck it will fail when I need it most. Of course in an ideal world, I'll never need it at all.


I agree.......Murphy's Law........ take the chance out of it....... Half the fun of owning a gun ....is shooting it....... and the other half is cleaning it!!!!


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Shoot it.
Field strip it, clean it.
Detail strip and clean once a year.
Except for .22's.
Clean those once a year.

AFS


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

skifiend said:


> If I'm bored I'll clean my guns, regardless of shots fired...or not fired. It's relaxing for me.


Funny. Almost every Sunday night I go into my den and clean my carry gun, shot or not, while I watch a good action flick, then go outside and drink a coffee and smoke a cigar .......then I am ready for Monday.:smt112


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*Never do today what.........*

Since we don't get to the range but about once a month, we will take about six or seven pistols and sometimes a couple of rifles just so we keep sotra proficient with all of them. Hopefully. That means I got lots of cleaning and fondling to do since I get the pleasure of doing all the gun cleaning in the family. I really don't mind but I usually wait untill the next day so I can devote some time to the task. In answer to the original question, I always clean our guns after shooting them. I just do it the next day. And I always keep a oily rag around to wipe them down after handling them.:mrgreen:

P.S. And sometime the voices tell me when to clean my guns!!!!


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

I clean mine each time they are fired at the range, no matter how many shots. I also (try) to clean each one at six month intervals whether they've been fired or not. I use a computer program to keep track of my collection and it keeps track of those times. I find periodic cleaning keeps me familiar with each gun and its condition.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, I shot 1 mag thru my little Keltec yesterday - I still cleaned it when I got home. 

Instead of shhoting 50 thru it at a time, I'll probably just take it along and shoot a mag thru it on every trip to insure it works fine all the time (since it is a pocket gun and could get lint in the hammer area)


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Yea, I shot 1 mag thru my little Keltec yesterday - I still cleaned it when I got home.
> 
> Instead of shhoting 50 thru it at a time, I'll probably just take it along and shoot a mag thru it on every trip to insure it works fine all the time (since it is a pocket gun and could get lint in the hammer area)


!!Warning!!! I've carried 1911's C&L for years and lint gets EVERYWHERE!!
Im beginning to think that stuff could get into a sealed jar given enough time.Clean you CCW WELL. I clean mine at least once every 2 weeks ,usually once a week.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I carry my P99c all the time in my cargo pants front pocket. WIth the rear of the slide being closed, I need not worry too much about lint. WHen ya have an external hammer, then yea, ya gotta be more careful...


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Each time I shoot the weapon it gets a cleaning. But it's not unusual for me to take them all out on a Saturday afternoon and give them all a once over especially the CCW. I like to strip them down and put back together, it keeps me familiar with the ones I don't shoot that much.

W


----------



## kansas45 (May 20, 2006)

I clean mine after each range trip. I just feel better about a clean gun. It also give's me a chance to look the thing over & make sure nothing has too much wear or any damage.


----------



## Kruz (Sep 3, 2006)

blackice said:


> I agree.......Murphy's Law........ take the chance out of it....... Half the fun of owning a gun ....is shooting it....... and the other half is cleaning it!!!!


same with me, I find it relaxing and can't help but marvel at the mechanical workings inside.


----------



## GeorgiaGlocker (Sep 13, 2006)

After every range visit. I also wipe them down with a silicone gun cloth during the week.


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

Richard said:


> I do not use black powder or corrosive powder/primers so I clean my guns when I get a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL good one!!


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

I clean mine after every range trip and clean my truck gun twice a month regardless.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Richard said:


> I do not use black powder or corrosive powder/primers so I clean my guns when I get a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My dad gave me a couple of those several years ago. So I guess now I have to clean my guns everytime I shoot them.

WM


----------

